# Rehearsal Space in Goderich?



## Graeme (Sep 18, 2009)

my band and i are quickly out growing our current space, and are in need of somthing a little bigger in Goderich. Any suggestions or help would be great

cheers


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Look for a PM.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What's your budget? Do you want/need to leave your gear set up?

Vacant auto shops, off hours dance studios, unused granny flats, the garages of friends/relatives, "committee rooms" in Legion/community/church halls...are the kind of places I've used over the years, besides band members homes. Right now we use the drummer's double garage. It ain't pretty but it's warm and dry, and has enough outlets.

Ask a realtor about empty buildings. You might not need a kitchen or bathroom...

Peace, Mooh.


----------

